# Does anyone notice these 'stock' wheels?



## Mack04Goat (May 14, 2010)

Hello all, I was told by a few people that the wheels on my 2004 gto were an option from Pontiac. I've yet to see another set in person or even on a google search... Anyone notice them? Pic attached


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

option from Pontiac, No, Dealer install, just some shiny, to help sell the car


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There was an 04 GTO or 2 that I've seen with some expensive ass chrome wheel package. I believe they were dealer installed options though. I personaly didn't like them and would of rather had the factory 18s... but obviously they weren't avail til the end of 05 production.

Looks like you have SAP grills and spoiler though.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Looks like you have SAP grills and spoiler though.


...and the 05-06 hood? Mack04Goat, is that your car in the pic?


----------



## Mack04Goat (May 14, 2010)

yea thats my car aint had it but a couple of months now still learning about it


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I like the look. Any more pictures? Maybe head on front and rear?


----------



## Mack04Goat (May 14, 2010)

Id be happy to, but this sounds dumb but how do i upload pictures to the post? Im new at this so bare with me haha


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Those look heavier than the stock wheels!


----------



## Mack04Goat (May 14, 2010)

I'll upload pictures to the gallery as soon as i get the chance to take some. Just look for my screen name.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Pontiac offered a special order wheel for the 40th Anniversary 2004 series GTO. [The ones painted Pulse Red.] They were offered as a dealer ordered item. The Pic depicted doesn't quite look like the one Pontiac offered even though it has the arrow center cap. The spokes don't look like the ones I have seen.

I have been told the spokes on those wheels were prone to breaking. If they are the correct wheel you will see a stamping in the inside of the wheel. If they are correct keep monitoring the spokes.

Here is a link to a Pulse RED GTO with the special anniversary wheels...Notice the spokes 

http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/showcar.cgi?type=dream&line=1274014093&pic=/2004/04_00160_1


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

It's definetly After market the Manufacturer would never use a Tuner style Lug nut andhole like that. The center caps are easy to so it looks OEM.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Lautinjr said:


> It's definetly After market the Manufacturer would never use a Tuner style Lug nut andhole like that. The center caps are easy to so it looks OEM.


:agree


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> ...and the 05-06 hood? Mack04Goat, is that your car in the pic?


That hood was SAP option for the 04s. Standard on the 05-06.


----------



## john g (Apr 11, 2010)

def not original rims!!!! Dealer install, to sell it prob. NICE THOUGH.......................


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> That hood was SAP option for the 04s. Standard on the 05-06.


I'm aware that it's standard on the 05-06. However, I just read the story on how that hood ended up on many late 04s over on the other site. The thread states that the SAP option, which inclded the hood that later became the standard 05-06 hood, was created for the late 04s to help with lackluster sales.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

How many know there was a hood scoop delete option for the 05-06's?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Mack04Goat said:


> Hello all, I was told by a few people that the wheels on my 2004 gto were an option from Pontiac. I've yet to see another set in person or even on a google search... Anyone notice them? Pic attached


Yes... they appear to be one style of the 4 that were offered as a thru Pontiac dealer installed optional wheel.

Info link;
MC2 guys. Please come in: Dealer Installed Wheels - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> How many know there was a hood scoop delete option for the 05-06's?


I knew it was for the 05 but I thought it was dropped for the 06. Dealerships didn't even know. I personally asked the dealer to have a flat hood option for the 05 when it first came out. He looked at me like I was crazy. He told me they only come with the "ram air" hood.

I don't even know how I found out it was an option. Maybe one of my Mags.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> How many know there was a hood scoop delete option for the 05-06's?


At least 26....


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I have been told the spokes on those wheels were prone to breaking.


Some discussion on that...

Tell Me My Wheels??!! - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> How many know there was a hood scoop delete option for the 05-06's?


That I did know, for 05 at least. IIRC, not many were sold that way, however. I'm guessing 26 by Red Bearded Goat's response.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hood scoop delete was only on 2005's Figures:

Hood
RPO Description Total Percent
BZJ Flat Hood 24 0.22%
BQS Hood Scoops 11,045 99.78%


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *Hood scoop delete was only on 2005's *Figures:
> 
> Hood
> RPO Description Total Percent
> ...


Thats what I thought.


----------

